# Looking for ideas



## 1stout (Oct 25, 2004)

I am looking for a place to hunt in a couple weeks (I have never been to SD pheasant hunting) and was researching the Aberdeen area. What I was wondering is this,
-is this a good area to hunt this year
-is there any public land around or do I need to pay to hunt on private land
-I'll probably be going myself unless I can talk my girlfriend into coming along to help drive so I was planning on hoteling it (any other ideas)?
-is there just anything else in general that I should know.
I have a young dog that I really want to get out onto some birds. 
Thank You for any ideas and suggestions.

Michael


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've hunted this area quite a few times. Pheasant hunting in SD is BIG business. To be honest I haven't had real good luck hunting in this area. There are tons of birds!! It is really hard to get on land and I have some connections and still have extreme difficulty. The public stuff and walk in areas are worthless by now. The one rooster that still exists on this stuff is so skittish by now that you drive by the land slowly and he is off and flying. I'd go down there a day early and just scout and try to get to know some landowners and get on some private land. Don't be suprised if you hear 20 no's before you here one yes. Good luck!

PS: If you do get on some private land it may only take one walk with a good dog and you'll have your limit early. Private land in SD had always yielded a good number of roosters to me. The trick is getting on it.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Most of the guys around here want some $$$ before they let you hunt on their land. Some people might let you hunt. There is tons of birds around here. Good luck


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

The later you go the better chance of getting on land, some areas do have some good public land, keep the refuges in mind that open in December.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

1Stout how are the grouse doing in Northern Wisconsin this year?


----------



## 1stout (Oct 25, 2004)

The grouse have been at the bottom of their cycle for a couple years now. Only saw 3 last weekend in bayfield county and they were all in one group. Also the ducks haven't come down yet so not much was going on last weekend.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't go to Aberdeen :eyeroll: PEMBINA is where it's at !! :bartime:


----------

